

Ask HN: I had two different credit cards stolen – another data breach? - ccs_

I had two different credits card numbers stolen and there were unauthorized charges on both in the last week. Both cards were cancelled right away. Both cards were rarely ever used, one was a credit card and was used to regularly pay my WOW Cable bill. The other was a debit card and was used once to pay my WOW Cable&#x2F;Internet bill online. I suspect that WOW Cable&#x2F;Internet&#x27;s online bill pay system or processor was somehow hacked. I told WOW about my suspicions but they blew me off.  I&#x27;m not sure what to do at this point or if there&#x27;s anything else that can be done.
======
ccs_
After further investigation, it was in fact WooThemes that leaked my credit
card details not WOW Cable.

